# keeping batteries topped up whilst in storage



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Our van is in storage  not even sure if we can get to it in this weather.
There are no facilities for hook up but it is in an area which has good sunlight (when available :lol: )
What do you suggest as the best method of keeping the batteries topped up?
Sue


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Decent sized solar panel (80watt),regulator,and a battery master,not cheap but will keep leisure and vehicle batteries topped up nicely.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Sue

You could fit a solar panel to the roof, I would go for at least 60W to get enough out of it on dull winter days.

Only other option is EFOY fuel cell but very expensive.


Trevor


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

When my Smart was kept at Alicante airport for months at a time I used a small portable solar panel which attached to the battery. This kept it at full power until I returned. You could use one for the vehicle battery and use another placed on the windscreen and run wires to the leisure battery.

Not as efficient as a full size solar panel but a lot cheaper and will probably do the job ok.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

totally agree with wak44

c.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all we were thnking we would need to go down the solar panel route, should help with the wild camping too.
sue


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have an 85w solar panel and a battery master as we keep our van in storage and I did not want a flat battery.

In the winter it is surprising how little charge you will get out of a decent size panel, ours still manages to keep the batteries toped up but I dont think it has much in reserve. So any thing smaller than say 60w would not be a lot of use in the winter.

Just though our van has been snow covered now for over 20 days so the solar will have been no use, but I suppose if the batteries are low when the sun comes out they will get charged up hopefully before we use the van in February


Richard...


----------

